# one handed knitter



## jean weymouth (Dec 11, 2011)

I am recovering from a stroke. My left hand has not recovered. I have just started to knit with one hand. Need some hints and encouragement. I am working on a scarf using only garter stitch. Hello to all.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

What a brilliant idea!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London in the UK.

I am sure you will soon get some replies from our very friendly and helpful KP members.

Good luck with your knitting and dont give up.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Dear friend, welcome from me to you. You keep up the good work, the more you use it the stronger it will get. I will pray that your strenght will come, glad you are a kp friend, don't get discouraged dear, will are all here for you , private message me any time. Merry Christmas xo's . When you get your done, post it


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Northern Ireland


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the family.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Texas. Hang in there. The effort is good therapy for you. There are people who tuck one needle under their arm. There are others who have a belt with a little leather pocket that holds a needle. This is usually used by people who knit and walk at the same time. Most of the work is done with the right hand when you are a throwing anyhow. You will be able to make adjustments and your hand will get stronger. Be patient with yourself. It isn't a race and, as long as you are enjoying it, it will keep you busy and focused whiile you are recovering... SO glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome from Essex, UK. I do hope that you will soon regain use of both hands but to knit onehanded is very clever. Well done.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome from Florida and congratulations on finding a solution to what I pray is a temporary problem. You will find lots of support here!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to KP! You can do it! We will keep you in our thoughts and hopes for a speedy recovery!

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I like your spirit, and I hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a friend who is a one-handed knitter (and a spinner, weaver, crocheter, beader, potter). She had polio when she was young and her left arm doesn't do anything on its own. However, she can place it so that it holds things so she can use the other hand to knit. So, you hang in there girl - it's very doable.


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

I recently purchased a knitting helper for a friend who doesn't have a computer-google knitting aides or helpers- it came from England -don't remember the company ,etc but she has cerebral palsy and so far is pleased with it ---ina


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

So happy you decided to join the forum, welcome! We love having you. Keep using your weak side. Yes, it is very good therapy for you. You will probably be surprised at what you can do with minor adjustments. I will keep you in my prayers as it is very frustrating when you have been able to do everything and life throws you a curve. I have worked with stroke patients and keep a positive attitude. You will get back in the swing of knitting. We are here to give you encouragement and support. Everyone on the forum are so nice and helpful. This is the best forum. I love it and the people. Have a BLESSED CHRISTMAS and NEW YEAR, dear!!!! ;0)


----------



## Katia (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi, Jean. am also in stroke recovery. My left arm was weakened but I fell during the stroke and broke my right arm! It is refusing to heal, so fun, fun. Getting back to knitting is awkward, jerky, etc. But folks are right...it ain't a race. Just relax and do it for therapy and pleasure.
Try propping the weak arm on a pillow or furniture arm. It will get easier. PM me anytime. K















1


----------



## Whoopie (Dec 4, 2011)

Some people knit with long needles. The "left hand " needle is tucked under the arm and the right hand does all the work.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Be patient with yourself. Start with small projects and when you see what you have accomplished it will encourage you to keep going. Your arm will eventually get stronger the more you try. Patience. Rochelle


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

I have often thought "what if" because 10 years ago I nearly lost my arm (rider lawn mower accident). PTL my arm is intact and functioning (scarred of course--but who cares!)
Here's what I've tried-- whatever hand/arm you are knitting with-- you cross that leg (right or left to match your working arm) over your other leg. Placing your foot on the other knee. Oh, and you have to be barefooted! Run the working yarn between your big toe and the next toe. This creates a good tension so you can "pick" your stitches one handed. Clearly takes a little practice but it works! 
Knit on through all life's challenges and tragedies.
May God bless you!
Michele


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Michigan. Glad you joined us. Glad to hear you are knitting even if it is one handed. Others have given you great advice. God bless you and here's hope you get better sooner than later. :thumbup:


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome fom Kansas ! Sounds like you are really going after it ,hang in there .Have a friend who is recovering and it's been hard but she gets a little better each day .


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the best forum on the Net.
Here are a couple of sites you may want to visit.
http://knittingaid.com/


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

My Dad had a "bad arm"(he got mad if anyone called it a handicap), he drove truck for the highway for some 40 years. There was nothing that man couldn't do! Even tie his bootlaces! Don't give up, it will get better with time and use. Good luck with the knitting - like the turtle and the rabbit, even us slowpokes can finish!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jean weymouth said:


> I am recovering from a stroke. My left hand has not recovered. I have just started to knit with one hand. Need some hints and encouragement. I am working on a scarf using only garter stitch. Hello to all.


Stick the holding ndl under yr arm and teach yrself to use the working ndl slightly differently. 
U might want to try Norwegian knitting with the yarn around the back of your neck and throw with the hand that holds the working needle. It helps me to keep tension right. 
I do that because I have trouble maintaining tension with my left hand because of carpal tunnel syndrome. 
The throw can be done with yarn around fingers or just held in the working hand.


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome, Jean! May you be blessed in your recovery!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome from southern California! 
You will find loads of encouragement on this forum! I am so inspired by the many people on KP who find a way to keep knitting or crocheting despite so many obstacles. You'll find that you are in great company here. Enjoy! :-D


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll send my best wishes for a speedy recovery. It's wonderful that you ready to knit again. Merry Christmas!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

you cant keep a good girl down,love your spunk keep at it you will win! my g.d. has nothing wrong wiyh her hands but she holds her left needle under her arm so I know it can be done 3 cheers for you, hip hip hooray hip hip hooray hip hip hooray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

As a retired O.T., I'm impressed by your initiative. Knitting with only one usable hand will be a great challenge. A garter stitch scarf seems like a good place to start, but if you're an experienced knitter, that won't satisfy you for long!I'm afraid I don't have much to suggest, to help you, other than to applaud your efforts! Keep us posted on your progress!


jean weymouth said:


> I am recovering from a stroke. My left hand has not recovered. I have just started to knit with one hand. Need some hints and encouragement. I am working on a scarf using only garter stitch. Hello to all.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but here goes..

My aunt, who showed me knitting again last year, folds her leg underneath her butt like she is going to sit cross legged, and she sticks a long straight needle in the fold of her knee that is crossed. Then she uses her free hand to throw the yarn after she has cast on the stitches. When she casts on, she puts one needle underneath her arm, essentially in her arm pit, and uses her free hand to cast on. It looks really complicated to me, but for her it works great. She hasn't had a stroke, but she is left handed and she said that she has a really hard time manipulating the 2nd needle with her right hand. Hence, she developed this method for her needs. You may can also use that thing that the Norwegian women use that ties to your waist and the needles are placed in the 2 holes in the leathed thingie so that the hands can be free to do other things. I do not know what that thingie is called though. You may can find the name of it by searching on these forums for the Norwegian knit helper or something like that.

Someone else posted this link several months ago on Portugese knitting methods, and here is that link:






I watched someone demonstrate this on Knitting Daily TV this morning, and it seems to be a very cool way to knit in that only one's thumb is moving the yarn up and down. The woman on the show had a pin that had a hook of sorts on it that was pinned to the top of her sweater. She placed her working yarn in the hook, and tensioned the yarn to a distance that worked for her, so that she could hold the needles, manipulate her thumb to move the stitches up and down, and that looked interesting as well.

You may be able to do any of the above methods. You may could even fashion something with a hole in it to hold the needle that your left hand can't hold, and use your right to throw the yarn and move it as you knit. Maybe you could even teach yourself to knit backwards so that you don't have to turn your work at all either.











Check this out!




Someone did a senior thesis on knitting with one hand!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure your recovery will be frustrating at times and I am saying this with my two hands and having had Bells Palsy on my left face, the therapy I took and am still taking (making faces on the mirror) and support from family & friends have helped alot. I know your recovery will be slow (although I am praying that it goes faster) but before you know it, you will be knitting and crocheting like a champ!!!

Ramona from San Jose, CA
Ramona


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome from Vancouver, BC, Canada. You are a great inspiration in your feat to knit with one hand.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome from NYC! If you need help, we're here. If you need to cry, we're here. If you need to vent, we're here and if you need to knit WE'RE here because most of us don't knit anymore, we just talk about it. LOL 

Keep on keeping on. If you are knitting you are healing. 

Anita


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha -- I call my arm my "not-so-good arm!"
Even my children call it that and my husband too!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

jean weymouth said:


> I am recovering from a stroke. My left hand has not recovered. I have just started to knit with one hand. Need some hints and encouragement. I am working on a scarf using only garter stitch. Hello to all.


Hi and welcome Jean, I have shaking issues with my left hand so I have to hold my knitting with elbow at side and hand down in lap so my right hand can do the knitting. Keep working on your left arm so that your recovery will go quicker. Hope you are better soon!


----------



## redpaws (Oct 19, 2011)

Belive it or not the RED CROSS used to teach disabled vets way back in the first WORLD WAR to knit as therapy and enployment, for those that were amputes they used long strait knitting needles, one placed under the armpit the other in the exsisting hand, try a bulky or even super chunky bulky yarn on large needles to start, also a wooden dowel (any lenght you need) to be placed (strapped even) to your non functioning arm - wooden dowels can be shaved down to a point on one end making a very effective needle, place your yarn into a smooth mixing bowel, it will help when you pull on the yarn to "roll" but not across the floor. I have taught blind people to weave and knit- you already have one up on them !!- dont give up-if they can teach a man to knit with only 1 arm YOU CAN DO IT-belive it or not when you get alot of practice you can make LACE- for what is lace ?- a bunch of holes !!lol


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jean, it sounds like you're making progress, slow but sure, don't give up. The knitting will be a kind of therapy and it will help strengthen your arm. This is a great group of people who will be here for you. We listen, encourage and help with knitting. Welcome!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome, Jean. I am proud to have the opportunity to greet you! You are an inspiration for us, and there are many members able to give you suggestions I see. This is a great forum that will lift your spirits as well as give you encouragement and suggestions. I'm so happy you joined KP!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Knitting will be wonderful physical therapy. Keep up the good work!

JanetLee


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I wish you a good recovery. You have such a positive attitude that you will do quite well.
Have seen People with just one functioning Hand/Arm
knitting and doing other task extremely well. They usually steady one needle under one Arm and manipulate the yarn with the other. I have seen beautiful work done this way.
Keep using every part of your body even though at times
you might think that changes are not taking place. They will.
It takes a long time to recover but success is possible.


----------



## jean weymouth (Dec 11, 2011)

My thanks to all who have written me. Your encouragement is special. It has lifted my spirits. You all must be very special people. I will keep you posted. Happy Holidays to all. Jean ( one handed knitter)


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you too Jean. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

HI, and welcome from Australia. Great site, great people.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Arizona. I know you will get alot of good ideas for your knitting. Keep up the good work and have patience - you will do it!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello Jean....no hints but lots and lots of encouragement...
will be visualizing you using both hands very proficiently soon...all blessings be with you sister and I so admire your
stamnia and preserverance....stay strong...


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jean, good luck from San Francisco. Others have suggested Portuguese knitting. I bought Andrea wong's video and pin. I found just putting the yarn around my neck was easier than the pin and very comfortable. By putting one need,e under your arm, it may help. My Irish relatives used to knit that way and I've read that a very famous designer uses that method for speed. You are an inspiration and I look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------

